# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Συχνότητες  DIGEA

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Παιδια  καλησπέρα  μήπως  ξέρει  κανένας  τις  συχνότητες  της  DIGEA  από  Αίγινα  και  Υμηττό?  για  να  μην  φάχνουμε αύριο  πρω'ι',  

                                                        Ευχαριστώ

----------


## HFProject

Κανάλι 46 και 47 UHF.

46	671.25MHz
47	679.25MHz

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας, λειτουργούν στην Αθήνα τα νέα ψηφιακά;
Στο δέκτη μου λέει 'δεν είναι ακόμη διαθέσιμα'!

----------


## JimKarvo

Γιώργο, προχθές το βράδυ έπιασα ΑΝΤ1, ALPHA, M, και STAR

----------


## GeorgeVita

Edit: ενοποίηση από παρόμοιο θέμα





> Καλημέρα.
> Από Αθήνα μου τηλεφώνησε ένας φίλος, ρωτώντας με να του πω για το digea. Του είπαν να συντονιστεί στο 46,47 για καλύτερη εικόνα και ήχο.
> Τον συντονισμό, τον κάνει, όπως παλιά με το filmnet;
> Δηλ. βρίσκουμε στην τηλεόραση το κανάλι 46 και περνάμε το digea στο 46
> ή είναι κάτι άλλο;



Γειά σου Ντένη,
τα κανάλια της Digea είναι διαμορφωμένα ψηφιακά οπότε απαιτεί ψηφιακό δέκτη εντός της τηλεόρασης ή άλλη εξωτερική συσκευή. Μετά επιλέγει τη λειτουργία του ψηφιακού δέκτη (ή επιλέγει την είσοδο που έχει συνδέσει το δέκτη) και ακολουθεί τις οδηγίες συντονισμού. Συνήθως υπάρχει 'αυτόματος συντονισμός' που θα τα βρει όλα μόνος του.

Τα κανάλια για την Αθήνα είναι 46, 47 για τη Digea και 48 για την ΕΡΤ-ψηφιακή.

Περισσότερα στο www.digea.gr και http://tvradio.ert.gr/digital/

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## ^Active^

Σημερα το πρωι τα επιασα ολα μια χαρα και επιτελους βλεπω χωρις χιονια  :Very Happy: 
(Κακη αναλογικη λυψη)
Να δουμε ποτε θα μπει και η Ερτ στο παιχνιδι βαρεθηκα να βλεπω Μουντιαλ με χιονια και ειδωλα.

----------


## fm344

καλησπερα. μπορειτε να μου πειτε και εμενα,πως συντονιζομαι στο 46,47 καναλι?

----------


## ^Active^

Πρεπει να εχεις ψηφιακο δεκτη mpeg4 η καινουργια τηλεοραση που να εχει ενσωματομενο δεκτη. Μετα τα αλλα ειναι απλα. Κανεις μια αυτοματη σαρωση και σου βγαζει ολα τα καναλια.

----------


## electrifier

Κι εμένα όλα αυτόματα έγιναν, με το χέρι άλλαξα μόνο τη σειρά των καναλιών σύμφωνα με το γούστο μου.

Προς το παρόν 7 κανάλια εκπέμπουν μόνο (τα γνωστά) και για να δεις τα κρατικά ή κάποιο άλλο πρέπει να να έχεις ακόμα κεραία γι αναλογικό (κρίμα κι έλεγα να την κατεβάσω να βάλω καμιά μικρούλα).

Αυτό που γούσταρα πάρα πολύ είναι που έχει και TV guide και πληροφορίες για το τί παίζει εκείνη τη στιγμή, επιτέλους, πάει η εποχή που άνοιγες κι έκανες zapping και ψαχνόσουν να καταλάβεις τί πρόγραμμα/ταινία δείχνει.

Άντε με το καλό να δούμε κι εκπομπή σε widescreen και σε HD αργότερα, αρκετά με το SD 4:3...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

εαν αγορασουμε δλδ μια τηλεοραση ενσωματωμενο ψηφιακο δεκτη θα χρειαζομαστε κεραια;

----------


## electrifier

Κεραία πάντα χρειάζεσαι, απλά το ψηφιακό πιάνει ευκολότερα, δεν είναι όπως παλιά που ψαχνόμασταν να εστιάσουμε τις κεραίες.

[edit] αν εννοείς διαφορετική κεραία, όχι, την ίδια που είχες

----------


## Xarry

Πηρα και γω επιτελους μια τηλεοραση με ενσωματωμενο ψηφιακο δεκτη αλλα δεν πιανω την ΕΡΤ (ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3) ενω τα πρισμα σινε+ και σπορ+ τα πιανω κανονικα. Ειναι λογικο αυτο;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Πηρα και γω επιτελους μια τηλεοραση με ενσωματωμενο ψηφιακο δεκτη αλλα δεν πιανω την ΕΡΤ (ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3) ενω τα πρισμα σινε+ και σπορ+ τα πιανω κανονικα. Ειναι λογικο αυτο;



εχει σιγουρα ενσωματωμενο ψηφιακο δεκτη;κοιτα το manual στο λεω αυτο γιατι σε ενα φιλικο σπιτι ειχαν αγορασει μια sony bravia 37αρα digital εγραφε πανω και νομιζαμε οτι επιανε...ελα μου ομως που ηθελε και ψηφιακο δεκτη...αν ομως οντως ειναι με ενσωματωμενο η δικια σου κοιτα μηπως θελει αναβαθμιση...αλλιως παρε τηλεφωνο την εταιρια...εχει υποδοχη για καμια καρτα στο πλαι;

----------


## Xarry

Υποδοχη εχει για καρτα pcmcia. Ψηφιακο δεκτη εχει αφου πιανω τα υπολοιπα ψηφιακα.Τι ειδους αναβαθμιση να θελει;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Υποδοχη εχει για καρτα pcmcia. Ψηφιακο δεκτη εχει αφου πιανω τα υπολοιπα ψηφιακα.Τι ειδους αναβαθμιση να θελει;



αναβαθμιζουν το λογισμικο για να πιανει τα ψηφιακα.αυτο γινεται αν δεν εχει δεκτη...αφου εχεις ρωτα ειτε τα καναλια ειτε το μαγαζι...

----------


## Xarry

Η ΕΡΤ εκπεμπει σιγουρα ψηφιακα;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Η ΕΡΤ εκπεμπει σιγουρα ψηφιακα;



δεν ξερω σιγουρα...
μπορεις να παρεις τηλεφωνο για να σου δωσουν την συχνοτητα...

----------


## Xarry

Μολις δοκιμασα και με εξωτερικο δεκτη και μια απ τα ιδια. Βλεπω τα παντα εκτος απο την ΕΡΤ αρα μαλλον δεν εκπεμπει ακομα ψηφιακα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Μην  προσπαθεις  να  κάνεις  ψηφιακή  λήψη  στα  ΕΤ1  ΝΕΤ  ΕΤ3  γιατί  απλά  δεν  εκπέμπουν  ψηφιακά.

----------

